# 1989 Simplicity Sunstar Manual



## bfarroo

I have recently purchased a 1989 Simplicity Sunstar 20 with 60" mowing deck and 48" 2 stage snow blower. I am looking for any owners / Service manuals available for this tractor. I have downloaded the kohler engine manual but would like to find any other service information I can. Thanks for any help.

Here's a picture of my "new" tractor


----------



## skunkhome

Just noticed no one answered your post. Hopefully these will help. 

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_1388_01_SS_SMA_LO.pdf

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_1424_01_SS_SMA_LO.pdf

Btw: very nice looking tractor.


----------



## imbill

Good lookin set up you have !!


----------



## bfarroo

I found them on simplicity's website and added them to the manuals archive


----------

